# Removing End Cap (Leak Behind Bunks)



## BlueSky (Aug 26, 2006)

thanks!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

If you are talking about the front cap, It has been done and is very straight forward. Top edge, remove the caulk and screws that seal the top edge to the roof. You then remove the front corner weather stripping and pull the screws, start at the top on both sides and once you get a few feet down on both sides, pull the corner piece and filon panel back and reinstall a couple of screws. Continue to the bottom and put back a couple of screws every few feet. It will take two or three people to remove the filon panel without breaking it. This will expose the insulation and by looking at the back side of the filon panel you well see where the water got into the trailer. If you have to replace the panel that can be very expense, last price I heard for just a panel was in the $800 range.

You can now take care of insulation replacement and mold mitigation.

Reinstall panel in the reverse order.


----------



## BlueSky (Aug 26, 2006)

Andy--thank you so much for the insight and instructions! We just got back from a short trip and we are trying to get a plan of attack together. Of course we feel a bit overwhelmed with this project so we are thinking about the alternative.....trading it in and getting a new OB. Perhaps a Terrain. I wonder if this project would be worth the work (an possibly screwing something up since we aren't professionals--I worry about working around the lights and such) or just disclose the issue and take the hit at the dealership.

Input welcome!


----------



## BlueSky (Aug 26, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> If you are talking about the front cap, It has been done and is very straight forward.


Andy--another question (clarification actually). Our OB doesn't actually have the hard cap on the end...just the flat front. Does that change things? I know I posted this using the words "end cap" and that was a little misleading since it's just the front (end) of the TT. Didn't really know what to call it.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

No it should not change anything. The front panel is a skin attached to the front and it is only held in place by the corner trim and flush trim at the top and bottom.


----------



## BlueSky (Aug 26, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> No it should not change anything. The front panel is a skin attached to the front and it is only held in place by the corner trim and flush trim at the top and bottom.


Thanks Andy!


----------

